

Ask HN: Please suggest an Airfare API that is free to use - rgovind

I am helping a friend with an idea in travel space and we need an API to get fare information between three or four airports. If you know any such one API that is free to use and doesn&#x27;t require any deposit, please let me know.
======
underyx
As I work at Allmyles I have to suggest our services, this is most likely what
you're looking for:
[http://docs.allmyles.com/en/latest/flights.html#search](http://docs.allmyles.com/en/latest/flights.html#search)

Usage is free for the first 30 days, so if that's enough for you, go over to
[http://allmyles.com](http://allmyles.com)

~~~
mooted1
Your website is deeply and terribly confusing. "Deliver purchase intended
visitors?" Who says that? I would have no idea what you do without looking at
your docs or this post.

~~~
underyx
Right, we are a rather small team right now and all our resources are occupied
working on the product. We haven't touched this marketing site in a pretty
long time and instead are in personal contact with our clients.

------
paulhauggis
I'm curious about this too. All of the travel comparison sites that I've used
popup with two different windows to show airfare, which tells me this data is
closely guarded and/or there aren't many apis easily accessible.

~~~
rgovind
The popup is so that they can set cookies in your browser..which will then be
used for affiliate tracking.

~~~
rahimnathwani
Aka 'cookie stuffing'

------
rgovind
answering my own question, you can use Sabre or google QPX.

~~~
rahimnathwani
A quora thread on the same topic mentioned Vayant also:
[http://vayant.com/solutions/solutions-travel-
startups/](http://vayant.com/solutions/solutions-travel-startups/)

